# Old Newspapers



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I came across this today and thought it was pretty neat.

If you are looking for some neat articles or maybe your kids are doing a report in history class, this website might be helpful

http://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/


----------

